# Yet another new girl. ~



## Bloofuss (Dec 28, 2006)

Hello everyone.

My partner and I have visited this site before and have decided now to join.  I am 32 and my partner is 43 we have been together now for 6 years.  I have known since early on in the relationship that we would have to go though ICSI if we wanted family due to historical male factor. 

We started first course of IVF September 2005 which was abandoned due to poor stimulation.  2nd attempt April 2006 on higher dose which resulted in no stimulation........... This to us was a huge shock/surprise and quite hard to believe/accept given my age.  After meeting with consultant,who could offer no explanation, we were told that our only option would be egg donation, this we were both were devastated at and could not believe that this was our only option. 

At the moment we are still finding things very raw and hard to come to terms with, especially me as I have been given no real explanation or cause to why this happened (or didn't happen!!).  Like lots of other people we are left asking the question "why us"?.  I feel a lost cause at the moment and would appreciate any help/support and advice that is out there, as at the moment and especially at this time of year I feel so alone.  There is no real local support networks in my neck of the woods and although I have a fantasic partner and one close friend whos shoulders I can weep on it is still better to talk to someone who knows how it fee..................

Hope to hear from some of you soon and to build up a few good relationships

Thanks

D x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and Welcome to FF Bloofuss (D)
((hugs)) for the situation you have found yourself in, 
I am sad to say I can relate to your predicament, as I have had the same response from my cycle's 

All I can suggest is look at the factors within your control, diet, etc, and maybe 
have some accupuncture or relfexology, Wheatgrass is said to help lower FSH too.

Our first 2 attempts were poor response and I have raised FSH, our 3rd attempt just this september,
proved I dont respond well to the drugs, as when they upped the dose the single follie stopped growing!
but on a monitored cycle (no drugs ) I did better mangaged a mature Follie on my own 

Check out non medicated IVF and a new drug from the states DHEA I think its called  
before taking the DE route, having said that the DE route, 
is being recomended and for that reason alone check out the DE boards here on FF,
as we have a a number of members who have been sucessful taking this route.

I will leave you a few links to get you started.

For Donor egg (D/E) CLICK HERE

CLICK HERE for Male Factor

CLICK HERE for Poor responders

CLICK HERE for DHEA info

Which Clinic are you at 

Hope these links are of help to you 
I am in Chat now if you want to come in and say hello 

Wishing you lots of  &   


~Dizzi~


Wishing you lots of  &   


~Dizzi~


Also Don't Forget to pop into the Chatroom for a  CLICK HERE


----------



## mrs t (Dec 28, 2006)

dear bloofuss sending you bubbles    l


----------



## Bloofuss (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Dizzy

Thanks for your advice it is much appreciated.  My partner and I have been receiving our treatment at Aberdeen Clinic.  But this is closed at the moment for refurbishment, so everything up in the air just now, but giving us time to think about our next decision.  I really don't know what do to at the moment but the consultant hasn't offered us much other than the road of egg donation.   I was given 300fsh which was the highest dose this clinic would give and was told that a higher dose would just not be beneficial or worth trying as I had such a poor response.  

Also I must thank you for your comments with regards to this time of year as they were as if you were reading my mind and influenced me big time into joining FF.  

Thanks for the offer of a chatroom chat but being "new" bit unsure of the "know how" 

D x


----------



## Bloofuss (Dec 28, 2006)

Ooops apologies Mrs T should have said thanks for the bubbles, now you know why they call me a bloofuss, don't even know how I send bubbles lol  

D x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi D 
If you click the last link on my post it leads you to info about ONE 2 ONE chats which you can arrange,
to make the first Chat experience easier 

I am going off line now, but I will be around tommorow, 
I am glad you read my post  andJoined - you won't look back I promise.

~Dizzi~


----------



## mrs t (Dec 28, 2006)

hi bloofuss, 
no apology needed! you are the first person i have replied to, this is my first time  and dont really know what im doing , just felt for you and wanted to let you know. Dont know if i sent bubbles properly apparently if you click on persons name it says blow bubbles but this didnt happen when i tried so did it another way(cant remember how now!) If u find out let me know!

mrs t


----------



## Bloofuss (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Mrs T

Thanks for getting in touch was a bit apprehensive at first, but now glad that I have joined as don't feel so alone.  Tried sending you some bubbles but hey ho we might be here all night trying lol lol

D x


----------



## mrs t (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi D
thnx! i think you DID send me bubbles as i now have 2 under my name i have sent you one more, yay we did it!   hope u get to find your way around and find this site helpful  
mrs t


----------



## Bloofuss (Dec 28, 2006)

Yipeeeeee!!

Did something right.  Went into the chatroom earlier it was scary..............................  


D x


----------



## tattyt™ (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Bloofuss,

Do you know whether you ovulate naturally? I thought this article may interest you:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/main.jhtml?xml=/health/2004/02/24/hivf24.xml

Tattyt

/links


----------



## mrs t (Dec 28, 2006)

D
wow i coluldnt get in! what happened did u stay long? 
mrs t


----------



## mrs t (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi  D
am going to abroadies thread from now on so it was good talking to you my first ff and sending you    and   and bubbles too!!!
and hope you find lots of help and support from people who know what you are going thru, will be thinking of you
x xx mrs t


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi bloofloss and welcome to the site 

So sorry to hear of your problems in trying for a baby and the IVF not working for u.

This site is fantastic for support and advice and u will never look back.

It is a hard decision to have donor eggs - although its something i would consider if i needed them.

Good luck

Kate xx​


----------



## Bloofuss (Dec 28, 2006)

Heloo again

Thank you Mrs Tfor you kind words they are much appreciated and my best wishes go to you also.

Thank you Kamac for getting in touch and welcoming me to the website.  Still a bit nervous but hoping that it is a positive decision.  Very hard at the moment trying to come to terms with DE being my only option.  Don't know quite just which way to turn............

D x


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Bloofuss

Welcome to FF  

I am a donor egg receipant and very grateful to our anonymous donor.Was DX at 29 with POF and told there was no option but DE,didnt think it was an option for us but if we wanted to have a family it was the only way.Have used 2 DE in the last 4 years,the first 2 tries resulting in BFN.Our second DE gave us 13 eggs and we had 2 put in Sept, resulted in a BFP sadly we MC at 4 weeks but it was our 1st BFP in 8 years of trying.2nd attempt in Nov with 2 bros (knew from the word go it hadnt worked) dont ask me why I just knew,so now we wait for our clinic to open after Xmas (the 8th Jan) to start with our 6   left.

We have struggled with my fertilty(yes my problem and remind myself often)over the years and have found IVF and FET can consume your whole being, we have 6    left and here in New Zealand you get 2 free IVF cycles after that we have to make a choice.do we start saving $9.000 for another go or do we accept the fact we will never be the loving parents we should be.  

I hope this helps in some small way to understand DE is not the end just the begining  

Sending you both   and hope to hear good posts in the future.

Shaz xx


----------



## Bloofuss (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Shaz

Good to hear from you, thanks v much for getting in touch and sharing with me your experiences, it is much appreciated.  Bubbles blown to u  

I guess I am still struggling to come to terms with the fact that having my own (biological I mean) child is no longer a possibility. 

I felt that even with the male factor there was still a glimmer of hope and remained positive and upbeat that we still had a chance to conceive, but now this extra challenge is really testing us, and I began to feel angry and frustrated at myself that due to me we couldn't move forward with the ICSI.  So I guess I am just going through the motions of self hate, why us, it's so unfair etc and need to move on and appreciate that I can STILL possible carry a child.  It is just so difficult to accept that DE is my only option, after being given NO explanation as to why this happened, but hopefully with help and advice from people like you I can move forward.

Wishing you all the very best with your "frosities", my thoughts will be with you, and I hope that you will keep me posted?

D x


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Bloofuss

I struggled with the fact that I would never have a child that looked like me acted like me and was me!It has taken a long time to accept that if I want to be a mum(and god I do)that are only option is DE.Its takes along time to come to terms that if and when you get PG the child inside you is not yours but it is. You feed it for 9 months,you love it for 9 months and for the rest of its life,you bring this wonderful being into this world. I know it is still such a shock for you guys at this stage but things get better with time.   I hope you find a reason as to why you cant conceive,but like most of us it is unexplained,or explained but doesnt help.IVF and FET is not an easy road to take.You need to be prepared for the bigs ups and downs that go with it.We have just decided tonight that after our last 6 Frosties we need to focus on us.

All I want out of life is my soul mate and to be a mum is that too much to ask,I have my soul mate!   

  Shaz xx


----------



## Bloofuss (Dec 28, 2006)

Hello again Shaz

Yeah you are right it is just gonna take time, I was only told in April this year after 2 (costly) failed attempts at ICSI that our only hope was DE, due to poor stimulation, I never thought with there being a male factor problem that we would be unlucky enough for me to also put a spanner in the works!!    I guess it is just gonna take me time to come to terms with this and to accept that this is the only road that my partner and I can take, but I still feel hard done by and useless.  My mind is in turmoil, as like you all I want is to be a mum and although to some it is the most easy/natural thing in the world, it is just so so hard for others and through FF I can now express my feelings to others who "get it".  I am lucky enough to have found my soul mate and wherever our journey takes us at least I know we will always be there together.  

I wish you all the luck in the world Shaz and I appreciate your words of wisdom  

D x


----------

